# Fahrradflohmarkt Sa. 04.08.  Haus 3 Hamburg



## tanteandi (13. Juli 2012)

...also am Samstag den 04. August gibt`s einen Fahrradflohmarkt auf dem Gelände 

des Haus 3  in HH-Altona!!!  Zum verkaufen und kaufen; 4 Euro Standgebühr pro 

Meter ( Einnahmen gehen ans Haus 3); ist also eine nicht komerzielle `Kiste` seitens der

Veranstalter!!!

Flyer hierzu wurden schon gesichtet; hab aber selbst noch keinen!

Der Flohmarkt hat nicht`s mit dem - ADFC Fahrradflohmarkt- zu tun !!!


----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2012)

*Norddeutschland*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (13. Juli 2012)

...hab jetzt einen sehr schönen Flyer zu der Veranstaltung in Händen!


04.08.2012

12-16 UHR   

[email protected]   TEL. : 040/38 89 98


Standmeter 4 Euro (die gehen an`s Haus 3)
NUR DRAUSSEN


----------



## tanteandi (15. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## tanteandi (16. Juli 2012)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...der Fahrradflohmarkt hat richtig viel gute Resonanz; ich werde da auch einen Stand machen.
> 
> ...jedem dem ich von dem Markt erzählen will der hat schon davon gehört!
> 
> ...


----------



## tanteandi (16. Juli 2012)

...den schönen Flyer und Kommentare gibt`s im Netz:  ...auf der   

                CRITICAL MASS HAMBURG   Seite auf Facebook !!!


----------



## tanteandi (29. Juli 2012)

...habe den Veranstalter gesprochen:




 1. ...es gibt schon viele Anmeldungen! 

(Einfach kommen und `nen Stand aufbauen ist ja auch möglich)


2. ...gibt`s einen mit `nem großen selbstgebauten Transportrad mit SOUNDSYSTEM; der auf jedern Fall kommen will!!!


3. ...der Kaffee-Mann mit seinem Fahrrad-Cafe-Stand will auch kommen!


...also für etwas "Rahmenprogramm" ist auch schon gesorgt!!!


----------



## tanteandi (2. August 2012)

...für alle die noch überlegen: "... es wird voll"  (Originalton der Veranstalter!!!)


----------

